# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  احسن مدرسة خاصة (كي جي وابتدائي) في ديرة دبي

## لوكل

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

اشحالكم واشحال عيالكم 

بغيت اسوي استبيان عن المدااارس الخاااصة لاني ناوية ادخل عيالي السنة الياية او الكورس الياي 

بس ياريت تكتبون السلبيات والايجابيات اللي استنتجتوهااا من مدااارس عيالكم الخاااصة 

وبكون شاكرة لكم تعاونكم معايااا 

وشكرا* 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## هند سلطان

للرفع

----------


## طيبة الكويتية

السلام عليج الغاليه
هذي معلومات مجمعتها عن المدارس من المنتدى. يعني جمعت كلام الأمهات عن كل مدرسه و حطيتها تحت الاسم. ان شاءالله يفيدج يارب. 


*مدارس دبي و هي كالتالي:*

1- مدرسة الشويفات الدولية

رقم واحد بلا منازع , من احسن المدارس على مستوي الدولة طبعا الخاصة
اخت ويانا قالت؛ اختي تدرس فيها من 13 سنة 
وولد اخوية بعد. الصراحة احسن المدارس انصح فيها
و هذا موقعها,
http://www.iscdxb-sabis.net:88/dubai/main.jsp

2- مدرسة الاتحاد الوطنية

نفس اللي في ابو ظبي لكن هذي ما امدحوها كلش والله. وحده من الأخوات قالت: "انا من الي شفته و عنا ناس في الاتحاد انه بس ينجحون و اليهال وايد يكونون قليلين الادب يعني يراديدون المدرسات 
ولد عم ولدي كان يدرس مع ولدي في النفس المدرسه و كانت درجاته ضعيفه و مول مايعرف شي و راح الاتحاد و قام ايب درجات عاليه نقز حق الثمانينات و للعلم قبل لو كان ايب 60 يعني انجاز ف يوم رحت سالت الام قالت انه المدرسه لو تدفعين لهم فلوس اتنجح و يعطونهم اوراق الامتحانات ( انا اتكلم عن فرع الممزر ) و دراستهم وايد سهله 
و ولد اربعتبي كان في الدوليه و نقلوه الاتحاد و ماكمل سنه و الام رجعته مدرسته القبلانيه .. اتقول انه قبل الولد كان عنده لغه و يرمس و يحاور و كل شي بس يوم سار الاتحاد ماقام يتكلم و لغته مب لين هناك مثل قبل"
ووحده ثانيه قالت: "مدرسة الاتحاد الخاصة اللي في الممزر العربي والانجليزي عندهم قوي جدا ويأسسون الطفل بشكل جيد جدا ومدرسات الابتدائي العربيات ماشاء الله عليهم ، بس استووا يأخذون فلوس ومافي مقابل يعني على طول هاتوا هاتوا ولايطورون المدرسة ولا يغيرون شي فيها هذي هي المشكلة ومافي حزم ويا الطلاب يعني الطالب يعرف انه مابيعاقبونه بشكل صارم فيمصخها ويطول لسانه هاي المشكلة عند الكبار بنات وأولاد لان الادارة مب حازمة ."
وحده من الأمهات تمدح فرع الممزر و اهي الوحيده بصراحه و قالت: بنتي وديتها ابا اتلاحق عليها بعد المدرسة القديمه الاتحاد الخاصه فرع الممزر وامتحنوها قالوا لي ضعيفه جدا ويبون ينزلونها صف وبعد محاولات عده قبلوها GRD1 وبالمره سجلت ولدي بعد عندهم KG1 صراحه المدرسه ماعليها كلام في الانجليزي والدين وعندهم وايد نشاطات اسلاميه واجتماعيه واغلب الطلبه مواطنين ... وانا وايد مرتاحه منهم حتى ايام الحج يلبسونهم لبس الحجاج ويخلونهم يسووون مناسك الحج ويحتفلون بالاعياد (الفطر والاضحى) ويحفظونهم قران بعد ماشاء الله ولدي الصغيره حفظ عندهم كل السور القرانيه الصغيره




3- مدرسة دبي الدولية

صوت قال انها سابقا من اروع ما يكون لكن الحين دمار . هذا بالنسبة لفرع القرهود. و بنفس الوقت صوت قال انه فرع القرهود وايد ممتاز و دراسته قويه.
راي آخر قال: تأسيسهم وايد قوي ...بس الواجبات والامتحانات شبه يومية ...بس أشوف هالشيء زين لأنج بذاكرين حق عيالج أول بأول فما راح تتراكم عليج المذاكرة وبتكون الكمية قليلة....

بالنسبة لي وايد مرتاحة وأحس عيالي وايد مرتاحين...بصراحة حتى المدرسات وايد حبوبات والادارة وايد متعاونة ويا الأهل..
و ام اخرى قالت: صح المبنى قديم ..بس المدرسة من داخل مرتبة وايد...وعندهم وايد أنشطة لليهال خصوصا الكي جي يسوولهم وايد فعاليات واحتفالات... وبعد عندهم وايد رحلات على طول السنة ...

وبعدين مدرسات الكي جي وايد حبوبات أنا يوم أسيرالمدرسةبنتي تتعلق فيني وما تبا تردالصف واتم اتصيح بس المدرسة بأسلوبها الحلو اتخليها اترد ...مثلا تبوسها واتلوي عليها وعادي تشلها علشان تهديها وتلعب وياها...
وحده من الخوات اضافت و قالت: أنا بتخرج منها السنه ان شاء الله واخواني كلهم مكملين فيها..دراستها قويه خاصه في الkg يعني تأسيسهم وايد زين ويهتمون بالعربي والدين.. الحين وايد قالوا عنها انها مب اوكي بس لا بالعكس المدرسه وايد زينه من كل النواحي..خاصه بعدين اذا ان شاء الله بنتج كملت فالمدرسه مديرة قسم البنات من أفضل اللي موجودين فالدوله..! هيه شديده عالبنات بس الشده الزينه طبعا وتحاول قد ما تقدر انه بناتها يكونن من افضل البنات بين جميع المدارس..
و8 اصوات مع المدح. 
الفرع الثاني منها في البرشا قيل انه احسن لأنه اعداد الطلبه مو كبيره و دراسته قويه
وحده من الأمهات ضد المدرسة و قالت: أنا لي 3 أشهر وأنا احاول أكلمهم عسب يقبلون بنتي في الصف الثالث بس والله العظيم اني كرهتهم من كثر ما ذلوني وقلت لهم يعني وجود طالبه وحده شو بيستوي ...وعرفت من أخو زوجي اللي راح وعنى عمره عشان يقابل حد مسؤول في المدرسة يمكن يقبلون بنتي خبروه أن الصف فيه أكثر من 35 طالب والاغلبية للاسف وافدين (زلامات) والأماكن الشاغره الاولويه لعيالهم وربعهم ....وبعد طريقة كلامهم معاي وردهم علي خلتني أحس كأني أشحت منهم اقسم بالله قهر....ويبينون انهم مش محتاجين كم من بيزه بتدفعينها
هذا موقع المدرسة
http://dis.sch.ae/


4- دبي الوطنية

ثلاث اصوات على انها زينه. و في المناسبات الدينية يسوون انشطه للصغارية( مثل رمضان و العيد و الحج) و يخلونهم يعيشون الحدث في المدرسة. يعني اهتمام بالدين. و في كي جي 1 يحفظونهم 7 سور اجباري.
وحده من الخوات تكلمت عن فرع الطوار و قالت: الصراحه وايد زينه وتهتم وتراعي الاطفال
ام بعد امدحت و قالت: ولديه KG2 في مدرسة دبي الوطنيه - فرع الطوار و يعطونهم إملاء عربي إجباري مره في الأسبوع وحفظ االأحاديث والسور القرآنيه لازم بعد ....... 
والصراحه المدرسه ماعليها كلام

5- مدرسة الخليج

صوتين على انها زينه
وحده من الخوات قالت: زينه بس لان عيال المواطنين بكثره فيها تحسين الطلبه غير مبالين بالدراسه يعني مسوييين شليلات ............


6- مدرسة جميرا النموذجية التطويرية

صوتين على انها ممتازه


7- النموذجيه التطويريه

صوت واحد فقط


8- البحث العلمي

صوتين مع المدرسة, و صوت قال انه المدرسه تمتاز باهتمامها بالدين لكن اسعارها ضو.
و الصوت الجديد قال: المدرسة من كي جي الى الثانوية ورسوم الكي جي 20 الف مع كل شي 
المنهج بريطاني والادارة بريطانية وفي كل صف كي جي مدرسة بريطانية ومدرسة عربية 
نصف الدوام مع البريطانية والنصف الثاني مع العربية حق العربي والدين, كما ذكرت
منهج بريطاني واصعب من ألأمريكي بوايد 
لكن اشوف انه احسن وخاصة اني عرفت ان البحث العلمي يسوون مسابقات علمية يشتركون فيها طلاب من مدارس خاصة ثانية 
مثل مسابقة قطار المعرفة .. اعرف طلاب من مدارس ثانية خاصة لكنهم يسيرون البحث العلمي حق المسابقة هذه ويحصلون منهم على شهادات اما فوز او مشاركة .
طيب في هذه الحال بيكون البحث العلمي افضل بدل مااسجل ولدي في مدرسة ثانية تاخذه توديه البحث العلمي حق المسابقات, قالت بعد, الصف فيه داخل الصف حمام ( عزكم الله ) واربع مغاسل جابل اربع غرف حمام
واللي في المكان فلبينية ولابسة قفازات وشفت بعد سيلانية



9- مدرسة الشارقه الأمريكية الدولية
فرع دبي صوت واحد فقط


10- المعارف الخاصه

3 اصوات مع المدرسه
صوت قال؛ انا ابنى فى المدرسة من الروضه والى الحين الحمدلله في الصف الخامس ونحن مرتاحين مع المدرسه
صوت آخر قال؛ اختي انا اخوي فيها ممممممم هي صعبه فالبدايه ماقدر يمشي لان اميه عووده بس يوم انا وخواتي درسناه ماشالله وايد تحسن ييرانا هناك وعيالهم ماشالله تووب في كل شي
الصوت اللي ضدها قال؛ كان مستواهم عدل ,,بس اللحيين مول مب شئ,,

عيالنا إلي درسوا فيها قبل 4أو 5 سنوات,,استفادوا ,, بس إللي درسناهم عقب

موول طلعوا منها مب فاهمين أي شئ,,,واتحسين الكيجي,,بس واجبات , ويعتمدون

على البيت اكثر شئ,,يعني إييج ولدج موب فاهم شئ ولا كأنه درس,خاصه مادة الإنجليزي.. والقهر مشرفة الكيجي كانت تقول انه الأولاد بيطلعوا من عندنا بيعرفوا كل إيشي,,

أي بيعرفوا كل إيشي؟؟!! الله يخليج بس!!


11- أكاديمية دبي الأمريكية

اللى تبى اطفالها يتحدثون بالانجليزي .......محادثة ....وقرأة قصص وانشطة.....طبعا كل المواد بالانجليزى ونشاطات خيالية وتجهيزات رااااااااااااااااائعة . صوت واحد فقط. و هذا الموقع
[
url]http://www.gemsaa-dubai.com/[/url]


12- مدرسة المهارات الخاصه

المدرسة في محيصنه. المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . المدرسة من الناحية الدينية ممتاز, أهم شي انهم يهتمون بالدين و القران و الانجليزي عندهم قوي....
المدرسات ماعليهم كلام وخاصة للمراحل ال kg , بعضهن أجانب ,وكلهم مسلماااات وتأسيسهم وااايد ممتاز .... 
أم قالت: بنتي معاهم من أول ما ابتدت المدرسة 2006 والسنة اليلية بتكون صف أول بس محتارة اخليها ولا لأ... من ناحية تدريس مدرسة المهارات في صفوف KG1-KG2 الصراحة ممتاز... الحين بنتي في KG2 وتعرف تقرأ بالعربي والانجليزي وتحاول تهجي الكلمات الصعبة... ومن الناحية الدين الحمدلله كل اسبوع عندهم سورة ايديدة للحفظ مع الشرح .. وبنتي وايد اتحب شرح مدرسة الدين وكل ما اسمعها اتقولين هالاية شي قصتها .. الحمدلله ..
7 أصوات مع مدح المدرسه
اخت اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت: ولد اختي درس فيها كورس

واحد وعقب هالكورس طلعته امه وردته لمدرسته القبليه ,تقول ما شئ

نظام,,وبعض المواد ماشئ كتب,,ومرات في الإمتحان اييب ولها درجه كامله

مع انها متأكده ان مب من مجهود ولدها,,يوم اييب الورقه وتسأله مايعرف

يجاوب,,وكم مره مشتكيه عند مسؤولة المشرفه,وتقول مافي فايده,للأن 

المشرفه دوم تتغير..يعني على كثر ما كانت متأمله خير في هالمدرسه,,

انحبطت,,حتى في مجلس الإمهات تقول وايد أمهات يشكن,,
موقع المدرسة
http://www.dubaisms.net/



13- مدرسة جرين وود الخاصه

المدرسة في المحيصنه, المنهج ... أمريكي " هاركوت " . ( المدرسات شبه فري في اللبس والميك اب ) صورة مب حلوة ومثال غير لائق للمعلمة القدوة + حفلات أعياد الميلاد طول السنة في الصفوف + إجازات الأعياد المسيحية 
ولبسهم مول مب شي أخضر وأصفر + الجنسيات من كل نوع
راي آخر قال: فى المحيصنه وصاحبتها رشيده بدرىصاحبة خبره تربويه الله يحفظها ويحفظ اهلها كلهم ناس قمه فى الاخلاق والخبره التربويه
أم ثانية قالت: جريين وود وايد زينه و اسعارها معقوله وعندهم الاهتمام وايد من ناحيه الاكادميه و التربويه واخص مديرتم والمساعده مس فايزة بصراحه ماعليهم كلام انا امدحها عن تجربه عيالي فيها.
و راي مع المدرسة و قال: جرين وود ما عليها كلام وبالاخص ان مديرتهم رشيدة بدري ذوق و خلق عالي وعيبني فيهم تحفيظهم للقرآن بنتي ماشالله عليها ترد البيت حافظة السور من دون ما أحفظها حتى المواد الثانية ماشالله عليهم توب




14- دبي للتربية الحديثه

في مردف, ابتعدوا عنها صوتين ضدها و قيل انهم يعطون درجات بالهبل و الغش عندهم عادي. و لو انه الطالب ماخذ عندهم 90% و تسئلونه بأي شي ما يعرف يجاوب.
صوت واحد فقط مع المدرسة.


15 – مدرسة السلام الخاصه

انا ولدي يديد في المدرسةkg1 واحس انهم اوكي لين الحين وشكرا



16- Raffles International Schools

بنتي في المدرسة في دبي وبالضبط في ام سقيم 

المدرسة يديده.. بنتي في KG1 ويدرسونها على نظام المنتسوري ووااااااااااااااااااايد روووعه دراستهم ..


المدرسة تابعة لإعمــار 

طبعا في الصف نفسه يكون الكيجي 1 ويا الكيجي 2
وحده من الخوات قالت, انه المديره مالت الوطنيه مع المدرسات انتقلوا للمدرسه هذي من كثر ما اهي قويه و ممتازه.
http://www.rafflesis.com/index.php

نبذه عن المنتسوري : 

بشكل مبسط المنتسوريه تبتعد عن نظام الحشو والتلقين وتنبذ طريقة الحفظ 

فهي تستدرج الطالب عشان هو اللي يصيد المعلومة 

في غرفة الدرس لا يوجد سبورة او كتب 

يوجد حرية كبييره للطالب بحيث انه يعتبر هو المحور وليس المعلم بعكس ماهو متعارف عليه 

النقاش والممارسة العملية هي اكثر شي يميز الطريقة المنتسورية 

الطالب يدرس كل انواع العلوم من سن الثالثة 

لكن يتجرعها على حسب عمره 

الحسبة في المنتسورية تعتمد على العمر العقلي فيعطى الطالب مراحل كل ما خلص من مرحلة يفوت للأصعب وهكذا 

يمكن من خلال هالطريقة اكتشاف الموهوبين ومساندتهم



17- مدرسة الحصن الخاصة
ام قالت: اعيالي في المدرسه فرع الطوار ووايد زينة يدرسون المنهج الأمريكي .. وبعد مدققين على الدين وايد ..
اخت ثانيه قالت: عندنا في بردبي فرع منه على نفس شاارع شيخ زايد صدقج يهتمون مدققين فالدين


18- مدرسة كوين
ام اعترضت على المدرسه و قالت: مدرسة كوين ولدي عندهم وهاي السنة الرابعة من يوم هو فالروضة أقولهم مب عايبني خطة فالعربي ومحد اهتم وحتى الناظرة كله تقول عادي بيطوف، يعني التركيز بس عالإنجليزي، و مدخلين ولد عند التوحد من يوم أول صف ويا ولدي والناظرة مب طايعة تشله حتى المدرسات متضايقات، مره عض ولدي وتمت العلامة اسبوع، ومرة سكر الباب على ايد بنت، وزغد وحده وكسر ذهبها، بصراحة ماشفت هاك الاهتمام اللي تأمنين عليه وأنا بصراحة يهمني يسير مكان يتربى ويتعلم فنفس الوقت مب يسير وايي يقولي كلمات أنا أستحي اسمعها




19- ديره الدوليه 

نظام بريطاني
http://dbweb.dischool.com/dis/index.cfm


20- اليونيفرسال أميركان

http://www.uasdubai.ae/uasdubai/MainPage.aspx


21- الأكاديميه الدوليه

نظام أمريكي(ثاني سنه) انا سجلت بنتي في الاكاديميه الدوليه لاني في الورقاء بس يوم سرت ودخلت وراوني الصفوف والمدرسه اكثر من ممتاز ومنهجهم امريكي فرنسي وفيه لغه عربيه وتربيه اسلاميه بعد

ام ثانيه قالت: مشكلة الاكاديميه الدوليه كل ما اروح لهم يعطوني معلومات غير عن أول مره
مره يعلمون اطفال الكي جي السباحه ومره يقولون لا.ومره يقولون أصلا مب جاهز.والمواد مره يقولون كل يوم يدرسون دين واخر مره قالولي 3 مرات في الاسبوع..عسب جي متردده أحسهم هب سيده! وما يدرسون فرنسي

ام اعترضت و قالت: محطيه عياليه في الاكاديميه الدين والعربي زيرو أما باجي المواد من الاول لين الرابع أوكيه لان المدرسات من جنوب أفريقيا أما فوق وايد تعبانين بصراحه تكلمت عند راعي المدرسه الدكتور راشد مسكين شادين حيلهم بس يبالهم وقت لانهم يداد.......ما عندهم أنشطه ووايد ما يهتمون في نظافة المدرسه ما فيه نظام الاداره موب لين هناك نظامهم
و أم بعد اعترضت و قالت: انا ما انصح احد يدخل عياله مدرسه دبي العربيه الامريكيه في محيصنه لانها قمه بالفوضى والانحلال الاخلاقي دخلت عيالي فيها بداية هالسنه لمدة شهر كنت بطلع من طوري على اللي شفته . بس الحمد لله نقلتهم على طووووول. بصراحه اداره فاااااااااااااشله



 22- ISAS مدرسة العلوم والفنون الدوليه 

تابعة لأدارة المواكب لكن المنهج أمريكي
http://isas.sch.ae/index.html


23- مدرسة الابتاون

نظامها بريطاني
وحده من الخوات قالت انه المدرسه فنانه
www.uptownprimary.ae
المدرسه تابعه لمؤسسة بيكون التعليمية و هذا الموقع مالهم.
http://www.beacon.ae


24- مدرسة أكاديمية المزهر الأمريكيه للبنات

وحده من الخوات قالت, انه المدرسه ما شي فيها اهتمام بالدين.
و أم ثانيه قالت: * المدرسه حلوه ومرتبه وراقيه ....
* وايد عيبني شكل البنات مع بعض بدون أختلاط...
* أكثر المدارس إلي رحت لهن فيه تبرج ملفت من الطالبات بس المزهر أقل بوايد أو حتي نادر ما تلحظين وحده حاطه مسكره وغيره....
* وأنا ألف مريت علي قسم العربي ولقيت البنات يصلون ما شاء الله ....
* أول ما دخلت المدرسه ماشاء الله منشورات في كل مكان تدعم الحمله ضد الرسوم المسيئه للرسول الكريم...
* المدرسات وايد زينات وصدج شكلهم مدرسات ( قصدي المظهر العام
www.aag.ae
المدرسه تابعه لمؤسسة بيكون التعليمية و هذا الموقع مالهم.
http://www.beacon.ae


25- مدرسة دبي العربيه الامريكيه الخاصه

www.daaschool.ae


26- مدرسة المواكب القديمه
نظامها أمريكي بريطاني ويهتمون بالفرنسي, ووحده من خريجات المدرسه قالت: أنــــــا خريجة المواكب وبصرااااااااااااحة المدرسة مستواهــــــــــــا عالي وصار المنهج أقوى الحين أكثر ودخلت أحسن الجامعات ومستواااااااي وايد أوكــــــــــــي والبنات ما يخصهم في الأولاد وهذي ملاحظة مهمة وما في أصلا مجال للإختلاط وما يرضووووون بالفوضى الالتزام الالتزام وأنا بصراحة فخوووووورة أني اتخرجت من هالمدرسة لأنه مدرسينها ممتازين ومنهجها واهتمامهم كذلك وشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا
http://www.almawakeb.sch.ae

----------


## لوكل

كويتية 

كفيتي ووفيتي 

يزااج الله خير

----------


## فواازي

تسلمييييين والله يعطيج العافيه 
ماشاءالله عليج ماقصرتي
انا شكلي بدخل بنتي كي جي ون في مدرسة دبي الوطنيه في الطوار الكل يمدحها والحمدلله بعد جريبه علينا وايد

----------


## rogena2

خواتي الامهات لو سمحتوا حبيت اعرف شو رايكم في 
مدرسة دبي الوطنية الطوار - مدرسة الاتحاد الممزر 

ياريت اللي عنده خبرة في هاي المدارس يخبرنا بلييييييييز

----------


## أم السعدي

انا ولدي هاي السنه ف مدرسه المهارات الحديثه والصراحه اشوف ولدي بيدا يتعلم ويحفظ السور ماشاءالله محفظته روعه حتى مدرساته وايد زينات ومتعاونات بشكل عام انا ارتحت للمدرسه وان شاءالله ناويه اسجل بنتي السنه اليايه اتريا التسجيل يبدا لانهم ياخدون 100طالب فقط 
واختي ما فيه مدرسه كامله والكمال لله لازم فيه سلبيات وايجابيات 
اختي حطي في بالج اهم شي راحه طفلج والقرب لج هذا اهم شي والتاسيس يبدا من الكجي عشان ما تتعبين بعدين والله يوفقج واذا تبين اي شي انا حاظره والسموحه

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## الياسمين

للرفع

----------


## rogena2

للرفع

----------


## لوكل

للرفع

----------


## bnotat

للرفع بس ما اعرف الموضوع جديم والا يديد.. بس اعرف انه الكل محتاج هالايام مثل هالمواضيع....

----------


## sama DXB

اذا كي جي 1
وديه البراءة بس هي حكومه 
ماخذين التميز من كم سنه 
و جد هي متميزه 
دشي و اقري عنها

----------


## جريئة

للرررررررررفع

----------


## sooq

أنا أخـوي في مدرسة كوين انترناشيونال اللي في بوهيل وتأسيسهم وايد ممتاز يعني الياهل اللي يدخل الكيجي يتعلم كيف يمسك القلم ويتعلم باختصار من يخلص كيجي 2 يعرف يقرا ويكتب ويحرف الكلمات وهذا مش أنا أمدح المدرسة عن تجربـــة أخوي ما شاء الله عليه والمناهج متصلة مع بعضها يعني اللي ياخذونه في الصف الاول يكملونه على اوسع في الصف الثاني بس لازم متابعة الاهــــــــــل .

----------


## عيالي و بس

للرفع

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

ولدي في مدرسة ديرة إنترناشونال 

نظام بريطاني / البكالوريا الدولية 

خلص كي جي ون وما شاء الله يرمس إنجليزي روعة ويكون جمل طويلة والغرامر صح الصح ويقرأ قصص ويشوف رسوم بالإنجليزي ويترجمه لي 

مع انه نحن مول ما كنا نرمسه بالإنجليزي فالبيت 

اللي حابه أفيدها اكثر أنا حاضرة 

والحين سجلت ولدي الثاني في كي جي ون وما أفكر أبدا أني أطلعهم منها 

بس رسومها غالية مقارنة بالمدارس الثانية

----------

